# Game Gear Micro might be hackable



## subcon959 (Oct 8, 2020)

So my Game Gear Micro arrived today, so naturally the first thing I did was connect it to my PC using a USB cable to see if anything would show up. There is a button that is accessible from the battery compartment that if you hold it in whilst powering on Device Manager does indeed detect an unknown device. I believe the GGM uses an Allwinner chip so perhaps it would be possible to get some modding action in the future?


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 8, 2020)

i hope we get a USA release it would be nice if we could add our own games... but i have big hands and big finger's i have to wait and see.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm hearing the files have already been dumped and it's pretty locked down and everything is hardcoded to 4 games, so it might be a tougher job than expected.

As far as playing it, I was quite surprised it's not terrible.. not great, but not terrible.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 8, 2020)

wow that's  a bummer. let's hope the hackers figure something out.


----------



## fout21 (Oct 17, 2020)

Some are close. Think this guy used FEL/NFS boot mode to restore the firmware of the blue Game Gear Micro on the black one.


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Dec 12, 2020)

Any progress here


----------

